# City of Horror Stories



## EternalStudent (Feb 24, 2004)

If you ever want to study Martial Arts... Kenpo in particular, never try in London On. Canada.  The city of London is a hotbed of Bad Budo!! First off we had Joe Foster.. Everyone knows of his molesting exploits as posted here many times.  What a guy, totally blew it with his life and his students.. then tries to brush it off as lies.  Next we have Steve Stewart.. Modern Martial Arts. Man-o-Man.  He starts by gets promoted from Brown to 3rd Black.  Nice skipping there big guy!! I remeber I was A Black belt when he was Just starting to learn Mike Donovan Kenpo, next thing I know he is recognized by the WKKA as a 4th black and is heading to grade for his 5th.  This was in a matter of a cpl years.  WOW!! Now he is a supposed master of knockouts.  highly laughable if you have ever seen him!! The details of his WKKA fallout are sketchy but visit there website and it tells everyone that rank from 1997 onward is not recognized..hmmmm?!?!? Then you have the leftovers of the Foster American Kenpo years running around claiming all sorts of rank and such.  One in Particular is a "hairy" fella?? ?????bacca???? Anyway. this guy recieved all his ranks in Kenpo from questionable sources, seminars and training camps.  Who is your real instructor??? HAHA no-one, seminars occasionally thats it!!!!  He never sticks with an art, has opened and closed half a dozen school. He has left a trail of unhappy students and turned off martial artists.. The man is a wart on The *** of Martial Arts. He has dragged down more people than I care to list.  Every school in the city if London Claims to teach American Kenpo..once you get there..see what they teach, and it is some hybrid of there own.  I have yet to see one single true American Kenpo school in the city. One thing about Joe Fosters Credit..when he taught AK..he taught only that and he got it directly from GM Ed Parker..and was very Professional.  No one comes close to doing it right in London.  A new School opened and says its teaching AK  of course the kid that owns it isn't even a kenpo BB and his original INstructor is not one either..he picked up some stuff from another joke in the city.. WOW!! Anyway enough ranting.  I just wanted to get this off my chest as I am one of the Martial Artist that were left in the dust in the city by all the instructor listed in this post.  I want other to be aware that London is not a town where quality Kenpo is available.  Have a nice day..And beware of the London Kenpo Farce.


----------



## freddrinkwine (Mar 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your obvious dissapointment what sounds like another personality disorder wrapped in a gi - Keep looking - not all martial arts schools are corrupt.

Speaking of 

Has anyone heard of / met / practiced with a Sifu Simon in Canada (I think the Ontario area)? I went to his small school in 1995 or 1996 as part of a seminar he put on. He teaches Seven-Star-Praying Mantis Kung Fu. I found him to be warm, very skilled, and seemed like a good person to practice with. I cannot find him anywhere on line. Anybody know anything?

Fred Drinkwine


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 9, 2004)

I know of a "Grandmaster Simon" (Temple Kung Fu) in Canada. He is notoriously bad budo. I suppose they're not the same person... probably... 

There are entire sites dedicated to his infamy, eg. 
http://www.network54.com/Forum/205613?it=19

Don't miss my email exchange with Steve Stewart on the other thread.  :lol:


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 9, 2004)

No offense to TMAists here, but there are certain features of TMA that appeal to very sick personalities.


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 8, 2005)

You could always move to hamilton cause u know we got some good schools down are way? But then again i'm pretty sure you can get some pretty funny moments in local tournements when your slapter their ppl all over the floor i'd be cheering for you!

artyon:


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 2, 2005)

If you are interested in AK in the London, Ontario area, you really should check into our program. I GUARANTEE you will love it. 

Jamie Seabrook

www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## jkn75 (Mar 2, 2005)

Black Bear said:
			
		

> No offense to TMAists here, but there are certain features of TMA that appeal to very sick personalities.



That would be an interesting thread if people could look past the  :flame: value and you would care to elaborate (I saw your psychology background).


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 2, 2005)

Black Bear said:
			
		

> No offense to TMAists here, but there are certain features of TMA that appeal to very sick personalities.


 I saw your statement. I was just thinking since the general subject suggests bad instructors or martial artists misusing their training/skills may make up some of the bulk of bad/horror MA stories, this would be an interesting discussion why these situations happen.

 I may be going out on a limb here, but without more clarification of what your statement means, I have to hazard several guesses. I do not want to get into an argument of which system vs. another, but rather what it is you think "appeal(s) to very sick personalities".

 Why would certain features of TMA appeal more than, let's say, features of MMA? I would think it is not necessarily the TMA training itself, but rather the physical nature of most MA styles. Maybe it is when students have to put trust in their instructors for their training? 

 If you are suggesting there are elements more inherit to TMA, some possible elements are that TMA perhaps tend to have more children's curriculum or attract a more vulnerable population (ie. those who seek self defense or fitness rather than the goal to be a better fighter). 

   Just some thoughts you've provoked....

   - Ceicei


----------

